
SIMD Intro:Comparing SIMD Assembly with C on a Trivially Concurrent Algorithm - strikingloo
http://www.dataden.tech/programming/power-simd-assembly-instructions/
======
68c12c16
Good writeup!

Don't mean to be nitpicky...but I noticed some minor issues in your article,
which I will list them below...

* the instructions for CPU are in bare ISA binary code, and not assembly. Although there is generally a 1-1 mapping between assembly and binary code (assuming they are well-formed), but you cannot run assembly code directly on CPU. You have to assemble them into ISA binary code first...

* at this assembly level, their corresponding ISA binary instructions are only atomic with regards to the regular users...but for CPU, the binary code would be broken down into microcode and then they will be executed...

~~~
strikingloo
Thank you very much! Nitpicky readers are the kind of readers I look forward
to, since they're the ones that help me learn the most. That's why I thought
this site would be a good place to post. That said, I learned those two things
in class, but I see I didn't make them come accross at all. I'll see how to
make that clearer.

Thanks for your reply!

~~~
68c12c16
Sure...You are welcome! And if you are interested in processor level
parallelism, here is a very good article to read for start...

[http://www.lighterra.com/papers/modernmicroprocessors/](http://www.lighterra.com/papers/modernmicroprocessors/)

~~~
strikingloo
Thanks! I'll definitely check that out.

